# Help , Battery, Charger problem



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

My charger on my RV rexhall Aerbus has just started bangingin max power 40 amps... consequently blowing mains hook up.....Charger was running normally up till hour ago..... not heating up 

Why is it doing that , whats the cause...... 

Have I got a battery problem with one of my 4 leisure batts....

How do I solve the problem.......

Any help appreciated..... Thanks.....


----------

